# 2008 NBA Draft



## The Solution

Personally I think we should go after Michael Beasley, he seems like a Carmelo Anthony type player. I can't wait to see how he plays on the NBA level.


----------



## moss_is_1

Little excited about the draft? lol
Beasley is going to be very good, but he plays the same position as Big Al really, so I think Derrick Rose should be the pick and then move foye to the off guard, if we are able to get him that is.lol


----------



## luther

I've been thinking that I'd like to trade our pick unless we get the 1 or 2, because there aren't any guys after that I consider standouts. This looks to me like a deep draft in terms of capable players, but short on probable--even potential--stars. And the guys projected to be around in that 3-7 range, guys like Bayless, Mayo, Gordon, Lopez, they don't do it for me. 

There are always teams who fall in love with a guy in workouts and want to move up to get him. I'd love to trade the #4 pick (or whatever we end up with) for, say, Zaza Pachulia, next year's first and a future second. Pachulia seems like a guy who could be a great complement to Al, not demanding shots, playing tough D, hustling, rebounding, etc. And at $4 million, he's cheap.

Or I'd like to package the pick with Antoine Walker (expiring deal) and pick up a more legitimate big. Depending on what direction we go with our various wings, such a deal could also include someone like McCants. (For example, if we're truly committed to Foye, Brewer and re-signing Snyder, then McCants could add value in a trade.)

It just seems like it's too easy to get excited about such a high pick, when in reality there's a good chance that player is a) a non-point G/F, which we don't need and b) not going to be more than a non-starring contributor anyway.


----------



## Avalanche

woah man.... the hawks just made the playoffs, your gonna trade a number 4 pick for zaza and a non-lottery pick? no thanks.


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> woah man.... the hawks just made the playoffs, your gonna trade a number 4 pick for zaza and a non-lottery pick? no thanks.


Yes. The 4 is going to be an average player, and a guard at that. Zaza is a proven 12-and-8 kind of guy when he plays a lot of minutes. And the pick is a future first, as they don't have one this year. I'd also ask for more--maybe another second or something.


----------



## Avalanche

still.. the hawks arent going to be any worse then they are right now, so its a 15th pick at absolute best.

Mayo could well still be there at 4


----------



## Ruff Draft

Rose if we can, it's too good to pass up.

Next on the list is Mayo, and I like his fit more than Rose.


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> still.. the hawks arent going to be any worse then they are right now, so its a 15th pick at absolute best.
> 
> Mayo could well still be there at 4


Mayo is one of the main reasons I want to trade out. To me, he's what I always think of as a stereotypical Clipper. A guy who is talented, but for reasons I can't put my finger on, I just don't trust that he's ever going to do anything to help his team win games. He's going to come into the league and have nice statistics, but be a loser. He belongs on the Clippers. If we get him, I seriously can't imagine being a fan.


----------



## Avalanche

and yet as far as i can tell... he is the one who has the potential to be a franchise leader... a kobe/wade etc , im not predicting that by any stretch but the raw talent is there, i think hes too good to pass up


----------



## Blue

Trading the #4 pick(Mayo) for Zaza Pachulia, will probably almost be on the level of trading Kobe Bryant for Vlade Divac.....why on Earth would you want do something stupid like that....??


----------



## luther

Blue Magic said:


> Trading the #4 pick(Mayo) for Zaza Pachulia, will probably almost be on the level of trading Kobe Bryant for Vlade Divac.....why on Earth would you want do something stupid like that....??


First of all, I didn't say 4 for Zaza, I said our pick (which could be anywhere in the 3-6 range) for something else. One suggestion was something like Pachulia and a number one (and something else if possible). Second of all, you probably shouldn't downplay the importance of having someone like Pachulia--who averaged something like 11 and 8 for several years, is still quite young, fits perfectly alongside our franchise post player and would come cheaply in the future. Third of all, even saying Kobe and OJ Mayo near the same sentence should be outlawed. OJ Mayo is going to be Ricky Davis. I'd gladly--GLADLY--take even an 8-and-6 center and a mid-first rounder over him.


----------



## moss_is_1

luther said:


> First of all, I didn't say 4 for Zaza, I said our pick (which could be anywhere in the 3-6 range) for something else. One suggestion was something like Pachulia and a number one (and something else if possible). Second of all, you probably shouldn't downplay the importance of having someone like Pachulia--who averaged something like 11 and 8 for several years, is still quite young, fits perfectly alongside our franchise post player and would come cheaply in the future. Third of all, even saying Kobe and OJ Mayo near the same sentence should be outlawed. OJ Mayo is going to be Ricky Davis. I'd gladly--GLADLY--take even an 8-and-6 center and a mid-first rounder over him.


I don't think that saying Mayo will be like Ricky Davis deserves to be said either. Mayo isn't really like Davis. He actually plays defense and is a combo guard. Mayo probably could be the best player in this draft when its all done, closely followed by Rose.


----------



## Avalanche

Yeah i dont really get it... with the wolves they need another star player next to jefferson, and they arent exactly going to sign one so the draft is the only option, and this pick is likely to be as high as the wolves will get.

Draft Mayo... trade one of foye/mccants for some decent big


----------



## nbanoitall

foye mayo and mccants all are twos. if you draft mayo you better have plans to make a deal. The T-wolves should look at the bottom of the first round for Ajinca. id trade with the nets. try and get say in the 8 to 11 range for one pick and the 21st for another from the nets. If Donte Greene is still available take him over Ajinca
The nets have devin harris as their future starting point guard. you could make the deal with the nets for the draft picks (your pick for their 2). you could take DeAndre Jordan and Alexis Ajinca. The nets likely will be looking for a shooting guard as they try and get younger (bye bye vince?). If I was the t-wolves id bring in marcus williams and their expiring contract (stro swift) for Marko Jaric and McCants. McCants is talented and you would have to give him up but if you do this you have Foye that can still start at two. Plus you get rid of jaric's contract for even more free agent cap space. Then you just have to try and move Buckner and Walker to trade...or work out some kind of buyout to save money. I doubt you could move madsen but id at least try.
Al Jefferson, Randy Foye, Corey Brewer, DeAndre Jordan, Marcus Williams, Alexis Ajinca or Donte Greene, plus your 2nd rounder. Basically you only have 7 guys under contract. Anyone else I signed would just be for the one year. I'd bring in some NBDL guys and some vets to fill out the rest of the team. quality locker room guys. austin croshere, quinton ross, kwame brown, kevin ollie, then add 2 or 3 nbdl guys. are you going to get your butts kicked? yep, but you get a legit point guard who is going to have a good year. you get two talented bigs in the process to develop. you also dump salary so you can go out and make some signings for 09.
KG is gone. I would go through the growing pains right. Develop some potiental Cs to go around Big Al. Trade for a young developing point guard. dump salary to get ready for 09 free agency. plus you will get another lotto pick next year. it would probably take you 2 or 3 years to get real competitive again, but it would work.


----------



## Avalanche

If the team traded down i would love to see them take Jordan, i think hes more than just potential and will actually be soemthing in the league, and would be a great pairing with jefferson down the line


----------



## TM

This is an insider's aricle from ESPN.com. It's free.



> *Minnesota Timberwolves*
> _Odds of winning the lottery: 13.8 percent_
> 
> The Wolves need a franchise point guard more than they need a franchise power forward. Al Jefferson is having an All-Star-caliber season, but Sebastian Telfair is easily replaceable.
> 
> However, the Wolves would likely opt for Beasley. Jefferson can move to the center position if Beasley comes on board. And the Wolves still believe that Randy Foye will eventually be the team's point guard.
> 
> If I were Kevin McHale, I'd go with Rose. But, since McHale almost always gets this wrong come June, we'll stick with Beasley here.
> 
> Edge: Beasley


----------



## Avalanche

lol well he's got the mchale part right.. surely Rose has to be the number 1 pick though

If they got the #2 and beasley id look at a beasley/Antoine trade for Melo

Jeff needs to be a PF with a defensive center next to him, could use the pick to trade for okafor also...


----------



## luther

If we passed on Rose I'd be just furious. On the topic of what we perceive as McHale's ineptitude, I wonder if it's a too-many-cooks problem. Think about it: we've got McHale as VP, Stack as GM, Babcock in some ill-defined role, Hoiberg as assistant GM and used to have Chapman in there, too. I like the idea that there are scouts, coaches and someone who makes the decisions. With the Wolves, it just seems like a lot of people have a little more say than scouts, but not as much as a final decision-maker. Too many voices.


----------



## Ruff Draft

We can't pass on Rose, and I want Mayo more than Beasley. I'd be all for getting Okafor though. That would seal up our front-court for years.


----------



## Avalanche

Surely they couldnt pass on Rose.. would be a terrible move

wont matter cause as if the wolves will get the number 1


----------



## The Solution

I've been saying it for a while now, we need to get Okafor alongside Jefferson. Add that to Rose and this is what our roster looks like.

Starting Line-up

C: Okafor
PF: Jefferson
SF: Corey Brewer
SG: Randy Foye
PG: Derrick Rose

Bench

6th man: Rashad McCants
7th man: Sebastian Telfair
8th man: Ryan Gomes
9th man: Antoine Walker
10th man: Marco Jaric


----------



## luther

So we need to get the number one pick and somehow acquire Okafor, whom we can't afford as a free agent. He wants a lot of money, I'm sure, and it's not like charlotte would sign-and-trade him for the garbage we've got--you're keeping all of our good players in your projection.


----------



## Avalanche

yeah.... i only meant trade for okafor if we land a maybe #4 pick and rose/mayo are off the board


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> yeah.... i only meant trade for okafor if we land a maybe #4 pick and rose/mayo are off the board


That would make sense. It was The Solution's lineup there that I was questioning. Nice to look at, but impossible.


----------



## Avalanche

lol yeah pretty much


----------



## The Solution

I honestly think we will be able to afford him, Okafor is kind of on bad terms with the bobcats because of him asking for Dwight Howard money. I don't think Okafor has the balls to ask for Dwight Howard money after the type of season that he had.


That being said I think he'll still check out the free agent market and once he see's that he could play along side a bunch of great young talent. Al Jefferson, Randy Foye, Corey Brewer. I think we have a chance to get him.


----------



## luther

We have no free agent money other than the exceptions. Okafor is not going to sign for an exception.


----------



## The Solution

luther said:


> We have no free agent money other than the exceptions. Okafor is not going to sign for an exception.



Well god damn, thats a little problem in my idea...oh well lets go dancing! :smoothcriminal:


----------



## luther

Dancing? What kind of Minneapolitan are you? Drink! :cheers:


----------



## The Solution

My girl wants to go clubbing and she doesn't drink :azdaja: So dancing it is I guess...:smoothcriminal:


OJ mayo
or
Derrick Rose



Which one of the two do you see could play better alongside Randy Foye?


----------



## luther

Rose. No doubt in my mind. Rose. Oh, gosh. Rose.


----------



## The Solution

The only problem I have with Rose is that he's so Raw offensively. There is just so much to teach that kid and I don't know if he's a smart enough student of this game.


----------



## Avalanche

Rose is the better player, its almost a given hes going to be a good nba player, drafts are always hit and miss but he seems like there isnt much room for error.

Would be awesome for the wolves to get him, trully a guy to build the franchise around (with AL)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Rose would be perfect, but Foye/Mayo fit so well together it's unbelievable. McHale can't **** that up.


----------



## Avalanche

yeah i still pretty much think that its either

Rose/Mccants or Foye/Mayo ...

cant really go the other way around


----------



## Ruff Draft

Tomorrow our guard rotation is decided!


----------



## Avalanche

Big day for us tomorrow RD, Conference finals AND the wolves draft

will have fingers crossed all round


----------



## bruno34115

OJ Mayo it is..


----------



## The Solution

FRICKEN A!!!!! Well I guess its time for OJ Mayo


----------



## luther

I'll stop cheering for the Wolves if they pick OJ Mayo. I swear I will.


----------



## Avalanche

Happy enough with Mayo.. always figured the wolves would land third


----------



## luther

My hope is now that we trade down a few spots--I don't think we'd get any worse a player at 5-10 than at 3--and get some new quality or additional picks in the process. There's bound to be somebody interested in moving up to do something stupid (i.e., draft Mayo...LA Clippers, I'm talking to you.).


----------



## Blue

luther said:


> My hope is now that we trade down a few spots--I don't think we'd get any worse a player at 5-10 than at 3--and get some new quality or additional picks in the process. There's bound to be somebody interested in moving up to do something stupid (i.e., draft Mayo...LA Clippers, I'm talking to you.).


Luther, why do u hate Mayo? Mayo can potentially be the best player in this draft, and at pick #3 u guys should consider urselves lucky to have a chance at him. I too had my doubts at 1st but he is slowly growing on me as a player. Just look at everything he brings. He is the complete package man......possibly the most complete player in the draft when considering scoring, ball-handling, istinct, athletic ability, work ethic, will..... Im telling you, this guy really wants to be great. 

Dont be fooled or discouraged by what he did at USC, Tim Floyd was restricting his game and trying to make him something he wasn't, which is more a sign of poor coaching then Mayo's inabilities. Good coaches tweak a system to take advantage of their best players strengths, were as Floyd wanted Mayo to tweak his game to better work within his system, and hence Mayo got lost in the shuffle behend Rose who was given the keys to do his thing at Memphis as a playmaker. The more I hear from this kid Mayo tho, the more I think he will be the best player in this class.....Sure this may just turn out to another above average chucker, but his upside is unreal to even consider passing up at #3. 

Dean Smith was a great coach, but it's kind of like how MJ's game was held back at UNC. Believe me, we want to grab this guy and run with him before Chi or Miami change their minds. And please dont pick Lopez.... Im not saying Mayo=MJ, but we dont want to fall into that Sam Bowie category. This guy hates the fact that Rose and Beasley are listed ahead of him and he will work his *** off whole career until his name is above everybody else in this class. This guy is playmaker and his drive seems to be really high. With the T-wolves being my favorite team in the west, it would be foolish if we pass'd on this guy and just another sign that Mchale has no idea what he is doing.



OJ Mayo Interview said:


> Jonathan Givony: At USC you carried a pretty big load in terms of your offensive responsibility; are you looking forward to being a little more versatile in the NBA, being able to show more of your passing and stuff like that?
> 
> O.J. Mayo: *Yes sir. Those are some of the things I wanted to do at USC, but Coach Floyd said we needed me to score points*, so I did what was best for the team. When you get to the NBA, though, you’ve got a lot of players who can make shots. *Like I said, I like to play like Deron Williams, he plays at a high level and can do a lot of things. If he needs to score, if he needs to play defense, get the bigs involved, or get a shooter going a little bit, he can do that.
> *
> Jonathan Givony: Do you think your assist to turnover ratio at USC is indicative of the type of point guard you are?
> 
> O.J. Mayo: *No sir, I don’t think so. I can definitely play the point guard spot, that’s what I want to play;* but if the team needs me to be a combo guard and a two-guard, really it’s whatever they need me to do in order for us to be in the best position to win.
> 
> Jonathan Givony: Do you think some of the criticism you got as USC was fair?
> 
> O.J. Mayo: What criticism?
> 
> Jonathan Givony: In terms of living or not living up to the hype. Your start was a little rough, but you got much better as the season progressed obviously. Do you think that was fair in terms of you being a freshman and all that?
> 
> O.J. Mayo: No sir, I don’t think so. I mean I didn’t really look into it that much. I know we had an early loss, *but working all summer to become a better point guard, then having to come in and play as a shooting guard, like you said, that was something I wasn’t too good at in the beginning of the season.* But I put in a lot of extra work before and after practice seeing as how that was the position I was going to be playing.
> 
> Jonathan Givony: What do you view right now as your biggest strength? What is your strongest selling point to an NBA team?
> 
> O.J. Mayo: I feel like I’m a tremendous competitor. *I really want to win, hands down, more than anything. Whatever it takes to win, I’m willing to do.*


Link


----------



## luther

Blue Magic said:


> Luther, why do u hate Mayo?


As I've said before, it might not be fair, but I just get a bad feeling about Mayo. It isn't just his recent allegations, but more the aura around him for the past 5 years or so. I don't doubt his talent at all--never have. But I don't trust him. I don't feel confident about what he'll end up doing, and certainly not to the point that I think he's worth spending the #3 pick on, especially when we could trade down for other very good prospects and get proven commodities (or multiple picks) in the process. Maybe it's that my team has picked JR Rider and traded for Ricky Davis already, and so I'm especially wary of talented, athletic wing-players with question marks.


----------



## Avalanche

I see Mayo more likely to be on a Wade level then Rider

He's the clear number 3 pick talent wise and when your rebuilding thats what you go for


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> I see Mayo more likely to be on a Wade level then Rider
> 
> He's the clear number 3 pick talent wise and when your rebuilding thats what you go for


First, I still dispute "clear" number three. As for Rider, I didn't say that in terms of comparison of their games, but more their talent v eventual production, and results. I don't feel when I watch Mayo that I am watching a future NBA star and winner, despite his talent. Anyway, we've all said the same things a hundred times now, and nobody is changing his mind, so we ought to all just agree that we disagree.


----------



## Dissonance

McHales apparently likes Love. Still kinda early so.

link



> Numerous sources with varying ties to Minnesota confirmed to DraftExpress over the past few days that Timberwolves GM Kevin McHale has locked in on UCLA freshman Kevin Love as possibly his favorite prospect in this draft. McHale reportedly likes the skill-level and all-around feel for the game that Love brings to the table, as well as his winning mentality, and sees him as an excellent potential compliment to Al Jefferson in Minnesota’s front-court.
> 
> Picking 3rd in this draft, many would consider it a reach to take Love, although numerous advanced statistical formulas have identified him as being the 2nd most productive player in this draft, behind Michael Beasley.
> 
> There is already some talk that Minnesota will look to make a trade with Memphis GM Chris Wallace, who would then have the option of fortifying his front-court by drafting Brook Lopez at #3, or swinging for the fences and taking O.J. Mayo. Memphis could offer Minnesota the young prospect of their choice in Kyle Lowry, Hakim Warrick or Javaris Crittenton to help facilitate the deal. Wallace only has two more years left on his contract and needs to make as big a splash as possible in this draft to jump-start Memphis’ rebuilding process, meaning he could be leaning more towards taking Mayo, especially if his team is drafting 5th.


----------



## Blue

^Wow, that is shocker..... ... McHale once again is showing his ineptness as a GM....

We better get Mayo!


----------



## Avalanche

I dont blame him for liking Love, i really think hes going to be a good pro aswell..

but hes not a top 5 pick


----------



## Ruff Draft

A couple of rumors have been getting stronger...

McCants and 2nd rounders for mid 1st rounders.

#3 for Bogut and #8.

I'd love the Bogut trade!


----------



## Ruff Draft

A philly radio station is reporting that theyre asking for McCants and Craig for their pick.


----------



## Wade County

I dont think #3 would get Minny Bogut and #8...not at all...Bogut is almost on All-Star level, no way he gets traded for so little.

Minny should take Mayo. I still feel theyll probably take Lopez though, mainly to move Al to PF.


----------



## Avalanche

Basically 'Sota has decided they want to get a Guard and Center in the draft.

Either by moving mccants and the 2 second rounders for a pick in the twenties (R.Lopez)
Or by moving Mccants/Smith for Philly's 16th pick and taking one of the centers available there (Hibbert?)

Apparently Hoiberg likes Mayo at 3, Mchale likes Lopez.. he also likes Love but i dont think its at the 3 spot.

There is definately talks between minny/bucks.... around Bogut and the 8, its not going to be that simple though as right now the value of that trade is simply not worth it for the bucks

ill keep ya'll updated


----------



## Blue

Lol, McHale likes the bigs and Fred likes the guard. Going by what u guys are posting tho, it would probably be best to take Mayo @ 3, then deal McCants & Smith for mid 2nd rounder to grab a big(like Speights, Hibbert, or the other Lopez brother). There seems to be alot more depth for potentially good PF/C, then for PG's imo....


----------



## Avalanche

Mayo/R.Lopez is my ideal draft for the wolves


----------



## Blue

Does anybody know anything about that big guy, JaVale McGee? If so, what is his game like??


----------



## Avalanche

Havnt seen him play, but from all reports if we moved up to 16 id be very happy picking him.

Dude is huge at 7 foot, 7'6 wingspan


----------



## Avalanche

Lopez may not be working out for wolves:
http://my.journaltimes.com/post/woelfel-world-of-sports/bucks_skiles_gets_into_draft.html
Pretty un-reliable source at this point though, but hell... if it means we take mayo i dont care about this at all.

Philly trade is actually: 
Craig Smith (S&T) for Willie green and the 16th pick
Mccants for TPE

Well that is whats being proposed


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> Philly trade is actually:
> Craig Smith (S&T) for Willie green and the 16th pick
> Mccants for TPE
> 
> Well that is whats being proposed


I would gladly accept that trade. Smith, while valuable, can't legitimately play alongside Jefferson, and we need Jefferson on the court as much as possible. McCants, I could take or leave, frankly. If he's here, fine. If not, fine. He's talented but limited in areas other than scoring. Green adds some of that scoring punch (obviously not as much), and can handle a little bit of point in a pinch. And there are plenty of legitimate prospects that might be nice gets at 16.


----------



## pac4eva5

just something i was playing around with. im not sure what u guys are leaning towards right now.

denver in: 7th, mccants, livingston
denver out: 20th, camby, 2009 2nd

minnesota in: 20th, camby, 2009 2nds (both denver and LA)
minnesota out: 3rd, mccants (or whoever else is expiring)

clippers in: 3rd
clippers out: 7th, livingston, 2009 2nd

denver wants to get into the top 10 so we can draft augustin. im thinking clippers would love to get mayo at 3 especially if they only have to give up livingston in a S&T. this trade is really up to u guys. i think camby would be nice for 2 years next to Al, plus u can get hibbert or lopez (the other brother, who imo, is a better fit for yall anyway) or even brandon rush would be nice. if u guys like livingston maybe u could have him and get rid of jarics gay contract.

thoughts? feel free to add or change anything necessary. or u can simply say hell no, too...


----------



## Avalanche

yeah ill take the 'hell no' option

we have the ability to move mccants and our second rounders to get into the 20's apparently...

so its basically the 3rd pick for Camby, would he pair well with jefferson? yes, but this is horrible value wise from the wolves


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> yeah ill take the 'hell no' option
> 
> we have the ability to move mccants and our second rounders to get into the 20's apparently...
> 
> so its basically the 3rd pick for Camby, would he pair well with jefferson? yes, but this is horrible value wise from the wolves


Exactly. Both of them probably won't be too happy to share the rebounding duties.


----------



## Avalanche

wolves want a high pick in this draft, any trade involving the pick will only be to move down into the 6-10 range with extra incentive, nothing more


----------



## luther

On that trade proposal, I do think Camby would pair very, very well with Jefferson. Camby willingly defers on offense (passing pretty well) and is a nice defender and shot-blocker. And giving up McCants doesn't bother me. With any luck, we can take a young center at 20, because even if we added Camby, we're thin up front and need to think future somewhat. As I've said elsewhere, I think this draft is pretty deep with good prospects, but not necessarily with stars. So to me, it's not a problem to move out of 3 and into 20 instead, especially considering we'd add a (hard-to-find) quality big.


----------



## Avalanche

you just dont want mayo luther lol.

there is no way camby is worth the 3rd pick, i agree he would be a great pairing with Jefferson but it simply doesnt work value wise


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> you just dont want mayo luther lol.
> 
> there is no way camby is worth the 3rd pick, i agree he would be a great pairing with Jefferson but it simply doesnt work value wise


Well, no, I don't want Mayo. But regardless, it's not a terrible trade. Remember, it has to be more than that. We can't just lose McCants and a pick and take in Camby: the numbers don't work. If we were to use it to dump Walker, for example, that's a positive. Or if we added players and somehow lost Jaric or someone in the deal, that's a bonus. No, an even-up 3-for-Camby trade isn't worth it (although if Camby were five years younger, I'd do that, too. Gladly.). But if we can dump some unhappy guys or long-term deals and get a more-than-serviceable big in the process, that's hard to pass up. There are trades I would try a LOT harder for, but a guy could do worse. I'd take Camby over Brook Lopez, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Avalanche

No point dumping walker hes an expiring as is.. im open to moving jarics contract though

i still wouldnt do a deal with the third pick involved that has the best returning piece as camby


----------



## luther

Regarding Walker, I'd love to deal him, and believe we're better off dealing him (because of his expiring deal and sure-to-be-bad attitude, considering he was publicly complaining the last half of last year already). His $8 million or whatever is nice, but it's better in an already-signed guy in return, as opposed to trying to recruit free agents to Minnesota--hardly a recipe for success in the past.


----------



## Avalanche

Very True... Walker + the 3rd is a great start to lure a big time player, but making salaries work and finding a team is an issue.

I still think ideally we take mayo, trade mccants and smith to philly for the 16 and take Mcgee... make out like bandits

Foye/Telfair
Mayo/Jaric
Brewer/Gomes
Jefferson/
Mcgee/

yeah incomplete at this point but damn that looks good IMO


----------



## luther

There is no way JaVale McGee is a starting NBA center next year, even on a bad team. He's really thin and (by NBA post standards) weak. He's interesting as a prospect, but also I wonder how he'd fit next to Jefferson. I only saw him a little, but he was pretty much a face-up kind of player. I don't know how well he could defend the NBA post, at least for a while. If we're looking for a big with a pick in that range, I'd hope for Speights, R. Lopez, maybe Jawai (although I can't speak much about him, having only seen youtube highlights...and I don't trust highlights). I almost wonder if one of our seconds would be best used on a real project big, maybe such as DeVon Hardin.


----------



## Wade County

If Milwaukee traded Bogut and #8 for #3 and expiring contracts...I think thatd be an absolute steal for the Wolves. You'd still be able to pick up a good player with the #8 pick. If McHale really does have a man crush on Love - he could be had at #8, otherwise you could take another undersized 2 guard (if thats your bag) with Gordon, or go for someone like Gallinari or Alexander.

PG - Telfair
SG - Foye/McCants (if not traded)
SF - Brewer/Alexander?
PF - Big Al/Love?
C - Bogut

Bogut can work in the block or hit the 15 footer, hes an exceptional passer and a good rebounder...he'd be a nice compliment to Al's beastness. Like pairing Elton Brand with Brad Miller/Vlade Divac/Chris Kaman.

Milwaukee would have to be smoking some serious crack to do that though.


----------



## Avalanche

hell yeah it would be a steal of a trade for the wolves, no way the Bucks would do it... well very unlikely anyway.

and yeah luther i know mcgee wouldnt be a starter, which is something that would have to be addressed, but neither R.Lopez or Jawai is worth a pick at 16, you could trade away less value, get a pick in the mid twenties and get one of them... ive seen jawai quite a bit and think he'll be a player in the nba


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I really think that taking Brook Lopez would be a huge mistake. O.J. Mayo will be sitting there and he has tons of potential. The Timberwolves don't want to be one of those teams (like Detroit in 2003) who drafted high to fill a positional need and ended up missing out on a great player.

PG: Randy Foye...Marko Jaric
SG: O.J. Mayo...Rashad McCants
SF: Corey Brewer
PF: Ryan Gomes...Craig Smith
C: Al Jefferson

McCants and Walker's big expiring could then be used as trade bait.


----------



## luther

Damian Necronamous said:


> I really think that taking Brook Lopez would be a huge mistake.


That might be the one thing almost all the Wolves fans on this board agree with. We don't agree on what to do with the pick (well, everyone but me does...), but we agree Brook Lopez at 3 is a mistake. Avalanche, I don't know if Robin Lopez at or around 16 is such a bad pick, though. According to draftexpress, he is working out for teams in the 10-20 range. While I don't envision him as being much more than a slightly better Varejao type guy, frankly, those are hard to find, even with mid-first rounders. A serviceable big is rare, and he'd be one who could really step in and help us pretty early (because his game isn't going to be built on scoring points, but on hustling, rebounding and trying to defend--and he can begin doing those right away). I'm not saying he's THE choice, but I'd consider him if we were to acquire a pick in that 15-20 range, and definitely take him with any picks after that.


----------



## moss_is_1

I really want Mayo. I think he has the most "superstar" potential in the entire draft. Him and Foye would be good pairs in the backcourt since they are both combo guards. Mayo is about 6'5" while foye is closer to 6'4". Mayo also played some very good defense in college so he can be a good 2 way player which he could be like McCants..but playing defense.


----------



## pac4eva5

Avalanche said:


> yeah ill take the 'hell no' option
> 
> we have the ability to move mccants and our second rounders to get into the 20's apparently...
> 
> so its basically the 3rd pick for Camby, would he pair well with jefferson? yes, but this is horrible value wise from the wolves


that makes more sense. i didnt realize u could get into the 20's for mccants

what if maggette was thrown in? camby+maggette+#20 for #3+mccants+jaric


----------



## Avalanche

I just dont think they would use the pick for an older guy, a camby type player isnt going to put this team anywhere near contention, but a number 3 pick, with the right development could well do so in the future


----------



## luther

^ That is true, but you can't always keep getting younger, and this team has a lot of youth in key spots already, with (potentially, depending on the offseason) Telfair, Foye, McCants, Gomes, Brewer, Jefferson, Richard, Smith and Snyder all still relatively young, even though a few have several years of experience now. Historically, it seems to me most teams that go (and keep going) young fail. I'm thinking specifically of the Clippers almost perennially from the late 80s through the early 00s, or several Nuggets teams in the early 90s, etc. At a certain point, your team can't just be talented potential; it has to be legitimate production and knowledge. And most (not all, obviously: most) younger guys just aren't ready to do anything. You just build a team of talented losers. This isn't an ad for Camby, by the way, or even for trading the pick. I just don't think it ought to be discounted to get some veteran production and leadership.


----------



## STOMP

moss_is_1 said:


> I really want Mayo. I think he has the most "superstar" potential in the entire draft. Him and Foye would be good pairs in the backcourt since they are both combo guards. Mayo is about 6'5" while foye is closer to 6'4". Mayo also played some very good defense in college so he can be a good 2 way player which he could be like McCants..but playing defense.


Mayo measured 6'5 w/shoes on at the Nike Hoops Summit so he's about 6'3.5 barefoot or 2" shorter then the average NBA 2 he'd be covering. Foye measured 6'2.25 barefoot at his predraft.

STOMP


----------



## Avalanche

I have no problem with Mayo being an inch or so smaller than most SG's, paired with Foye the back court wouldnt be undersized at all


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> I have no problem with Mayo being an inch or so smaller than most SG's, paired with Foye the back court wouldnt be undersized at all


Well, it would be half undersized! It would average out to normal, and the guy defending the two would probably struggle sometimes. But Isiah Thomas and Joe Dumars seemed to manage that apparent problem. I think heights--especially when we're talking about an inch or two--are overrated. I remember Elton Brand being called undersized for PF, Carlos Boozer being called undersized for PF, Al Horford being undersized to play C, and on and on and on. Rashad McCants was too small to play SG, but I don't think anyone thinks his height is his problem now. A Mayo-Foye backcourt would have a lot of advantages offensively (both guys able to handle the point, pass ahead, receive the pass and create offense, feed the post, etc.), and I'd feel OK with Mayo defending the SG. Not that I'm endorsing Mayo, mind you!


----------



## Blue

lol, just join the club luther.


----------



## Avalanche

haha we'll just have to let Mayo convince him next season


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> haha we'll just have to let Mayo convince him next season


If that were to happen, I'd be thrilled. Being wrong about negative projections is great.


----------



## Avalanche

absolutely it is... hopefully i get a big 'i told you so' next season hehe


----------



## jokeaward

If Mayo is far and away the best player left, take him. Miami was right to take Wade and not Ford or Hinrich. If Foye can't adjust, then he isn't that good and isn't ready for the "good team" if we get one. Get Marcus Banks on the cheap.

Randy Foye is a sunk cost without a set position. I like him but he hasn't really been good enough to be set in stone.

Besides, look at Paul and Pargo, or Arenas and Daniels. Is there a shooting guard?


----------



## luther

jokeaward said:


> Get Marcus Banks on the cheap.


NEVER SAY THAT AGAIN. Oh, and anyway, he's still under contract, thank god.


----------



## Avalanche

lol yeah, we got telfair.. a young guy with talent... we dont need banks


----------



## luther

Telfair has nothing to do with why we don't need Banks. Banks is a terrible basketball player. A great athlete, sure. But an awful basketball player. We already made the mistake of acquiring him--and almost of overpaying him to a second deal! No reason to blunder that way again.


----------



## Avalanche

Well yeah that too lol

Oh and its actually looking like Miami may pick Mayo... looks like it all depends on who the bulls pick, if they take Beasley, miami will take rose and we land mayo.

If the bulls take rose, Miami will/may take Mayo landing us beasley

apparently his shooting ability and growing friendship with wade in workouts is making miami think he could be the guy to pair with wade, as hes really nba ready.

Foye
Brewer
Beasley
Jefferson 

is a start, needing a center still an issue


----------



## The Solution

I will be pissed if we don't get MAYO


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chicago wants Rose, Beasley measured up to Riley.

Mayo is going to Minne. Time to worry about my Piston's off-season


----------



## Avalanche

Ruff Draft said:


> Chicago wants Rose, Beasley measured up to Riley.
> 
> Mayo is going to Minne. Time to worry about my Piston's off-season


I dont think its a given that mchale takes Mayo.... 

The top 2 could be different than most people expect too

keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Avalanche

uhhh...


> "O.J. Mayo is expected to officially sign with Leon Rose (agent of LeBron James, Allen Iverson, Rip Hamilton, etc) of CAA next week, according to reports we’ve received."
> 
> "Mayo has reportedly yet to schedule even a single workout, and will probably do so after he officially hires his new agent. We’ve been told by several sources that Mayo may try to pull a Yi Jianlian and only work out for Chicago, Miami, New York and Los Angeles, while shunning the smaller market teams such as Minnesota, Seattle and Memphis. Things could certainly change as the draft develops over the next few weeks. "
> 
> "Minnesota continues to field offers for the #3 pick in the draft as well, according to numerous sources. They would not mind selecting either Kevin Love or Brook Lopez, and could decide to drop down a few slots and try to pick up another asset in return. It’s unlikely that Minnesota makes a trade before they are on the clock, though, as there is still a small possibility that Miami decides to pass on Michael Beasley at #2. Pat Riley and the Miami front office will reportedly be in Chicago this week to take a look at O.J. Mayo."
> 
> "Minnesota is reportedly looking at packaging their two early 2nd round picks (#31, #34) for a late first round pick, due to roster spot concerns. Chris Douglas-Roberts may be one of the players they are targeting. "


http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-Workouts,-Trade-Rumors-Heat-Up-2915/

Now this isnt set in stone or anything.... and all interviews before this Mayo said he doesnt mind playing in minny but it would suck if it was true.
i like that they will trade down if they want lopez/love

also the 2 second rounders for a late first is good too


----------



## The Solution

I read in the sports section in the newspaper about Timberwolves management being really impressed with Brook Lopez, they were impressed with his long distance shooting stroke, his passing, they may pick Lopez.


----------



## Avalanche

Yeah i really dont know at this point


----------



## jokeaward

Positions are a bit overrated but Love really would overlap with AJ. Yikes.


----------



## JuX

Here we go again... Back to square one.


----------



## luther

The Solution said:


> I read in the sports section in the newspaper about Timberwolves management being really impressed with Brook Lopez, they were impressed with his long distance shooting stroke, his passing, they may pick Lopez.


I wouldn't buy in too closely to what's coming out of teams' mouths at this point when they're obviously at least as much if not more interested in spreading misinformation than the truth. At this time of year, I'm more apt to believe the uncredited sources (which I don't believe either, by the way) than the straight-from-management stories. Anyway, what are they gonna say? "Lopez sucked; we're not taking him"? If we're to believe everything we read, the Wolves are taking Mayo, Lopez, Love and Gallinari, all with the 3rd pick. And they're trading it, too.


----------



## Avalanche

^ lol very true


----------



## STOMP

jokeaward said:


> Positions are a bit overrated but Love really would overlap with AJ. Yikes.


I don't think so. Big Al is a beast on the low block and with his sweet stroke and passing ability Love seems best suited for the high post. I think thats a pretty nice front court tandem.

STOMP


----------



## Avalanche

Pretty good front court tandem on offense.. but on defense? ouch


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> Pretty good front court tandem on offense.. but on defense? ouch


My thoughts exactly. On offense, it's almost a dream team. Love is a great post scorer, sure, and that does overlap with Al. But he's also a brilliant--BRILLIANT--passer and a nice shooter, so he could improve the overall flow of the offense. But on defense ... ugh. Really, wow. It would be atrocious. Theo Ratliff, come back.


----------



## sheefo13

Well I am unsure on where to put this but I think I am just going to put my thoughts down here...

I just felt it would be good to explain my reasoning on why Mayo needs to be picked here. Not only is he the best player available in this draft and fill some dying needs of the wolves (outside shooter, perimeter defender, 2nd star ability?) but it seems like every big in this draft will end up being a role player. There are a few big guys in this draft that I think would compliment Jefferson more than a Brook Lopez or Kevin Love since they need the ball to be affective, something that will not work here if you are a big unless your name is Al Jefferson.

Specifically speaking, I like two bigs that I feel like we can grab in the lower half of the first, POSSIBLY early 2nd. I think this is where we need to make a trade to get these guys if they are not there. First I like Roy Hibbert and second I like DeAndre Jordan. Simply because they both are long guys who can defend and would be great for Offensive rebounds when Big Al misses. Hibbert is my first choice because I think he is your ideal role playing center. You can't expect him to dominate but he will alter shots down low and block a few. He is unathletic but will score simply because there will be guys like Foye, Mayo, Jefferson drawing a double team here and there. Jordan is an all potential pick. Jordan would end up being a Hibbert with athleticism and post moves (potentially). Him working with McHale on his moves could really make him a threat offensively. He doesn't have the size or defensive ability Hibbert has, but could make more noise then Hibbert can offensively, potentially. 

Now, there are rumors that the Bobcats are trying to move Morrison in order to get a higher pick... I don't like it but if we can move a bad contract along with the 3rd pick and grab a Love/ Lopez at 8, im all for it. Then we try grabbing Chris Douglas-Roberts in the late first round and you can call this draft a success. 

Also I want to add drafting Mayo should not mean trading McCants. McCants I feel will be the ideal 6th man for a team like ours. I am since of seeing guys like Jaric walk into the game with no energy and make us play worse. McCants makes his presence felt and we do not need to feel like we are losing any scoring when he gets in. A starting backcourt of Foye and Mayo is amazing simply because both can run the point and play off guard. That way McCants can come in for either and we would still play the same. A Foye Mayo McCants rotation is a very scary thing to look at because any two combination can be put in there. 

So potenitally we could look like this...

PG- Foye/ Telfair/Jaric
SG- Mayo/ McCants/ Jaric
SF- Gomes/ Brewer/ Walker/Snyder
PF- Jefferson/ C. Smith/ Rihcard
C- (Hibbert/ Jordan)/ O'Bryant?/ Madsen

or

PG- Foye/ Telfair/ 
SG-McCants/ Douglas-Roberts/ Brewer
SF- Morrison/ Gomes/ Brewer
PF- Jefferson/ C. Smith/ Richard
C- (Lopez/ Love)/ O'Bryant?/ Madsen

I think in the second option you would have to look for Gomes leaving. Brewer I think will start contributing not this year, but the next. He needs to spend an entire year getting bigger and working on his offensive game. I think a combo the wolves NEED to look at is C. Smith will Jefferson. Too many times last year the wolves tried playing Smith and the primary big, which will not work. He was extremely successful with KG next to him... I don't see why Jefferson and Smith can not at least start together.

Long Post but that is mostly what is going through my head. Basically this draft has lots of solid guards at the top of it and a terrible group towards the end. It also includes a consistent amount of Bigs, that I think could contribute equally from Lopez and Love down to Hibbert and Hardin....


----------



## sheefo13

Let me also add that there is the potential for Nicolas Batum of France to drop due to heart problems. I think if somehow Hibbert drops to 31 or if we can trade up using one of the 2nd round picks and including a future pick or cash considerations, nab Hibbert and Batum, we could possibly walk away with one of the best drafts any team has seen.
3- OJ Mayo
26?- Roy Hibbert
34- Nicolas Batum


----------



## luther

I don't mean this as a knock on you, but just something funny (and honestly true). I disagree with almost everything you said! I dislike Hibbert for us because we'd have to slow down for him to be effective at all, which is a hindrance to Telfair, Mayo, Foye, Brewer, McCants, Jaric, etc. And Hibbert can probably never play serious NBA minutes. Plus I think he's going to prove a bad NBA defender, as he'll be out-quicked. (He's so slow to move, not just his feet but overall.) Jordan, I think, has a far better chance to be a legitimate, defense-and-rebounding kind of center, plus he's very athletic. You mention Jaric as listless but McCants as bringing something, while it is almost always the opposite in my opinion. McCants is invisible when his shot isn't falling, while Jaric is always very active, especially on defense. (I admit, when his playing time is reduced too much, he loses confidence and plays much worse.) Then, saying we ought to be ready to lose Gomes, but should re-sign Craig Smith. Again, I think the exact opposite. Gomes is a much more versatile, effective player who can hit outside shots, play inside some (started at three positions last year), defend, etc. Smith is purely an offensive-minded player. Heck, he's purely a baskets-minded player. And you said yourself when discussing bigs, if you're a post player who wants the ball and your name isn't Al Jefferson, you're on the wrong team. Smith can't defend any position and is incapable or at least unwilling to pass. He is valuable as a post scorer and rebounder, preferably off the bench because he's better against reserves (and his size is a disadvantage against often-bigger, better starters).


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mayo and Hibbert would be my ideal draft. Maybe throw R. Lopez in there, and maybe another first if we sling McCants/Smith somewhere?

I am so excited.


----------



## luther

I don't think we can move Smith at the draft, or Telfair, Gomes, Richard, Doleac or Snyder. Because they're free agents, we'd have to move them via sign-and-trade, which of course means the other team would have to negotiate a contract that they would agree to. And because players can't begin negotiating with teams till July, it would basically be an open admission that they've cheated. How else could they come to a contract figure other than by (illegally) negotiating? I could be wrong here, but I don't think they could even be moved in one of those announced-but-not-completed trades that we see sometimes. I think we'll have to wait till later for any such moves. But I do like your idea of gaining a pick (or valuable player). I keep wondering what something like Antoine Walker and Rashad McCants (assuming we take Mayo, that is) might bring: $8 million expiring plus a talented scorer isn't chopped liver.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Until June 26th, I'm ordering everything with extra mayo.


----------



## Ruff Draft

If the Bogut swap doesn't work, what about Redd?


Minny trades:
1) #3 overall
2) Walker
3) Buckner (expiring)
for:
1) Redd
2) #8 overall


----------



## scapegoat

there's gonna be a market for whoever's available at #3. several teams are drooling at the idea of beasley falling, which isn't likely, but there could also be a market for mayo/bayless/lopez. i'm thinking trade down to shed one of jaric/walker/buckner, and pick up lopez or hibbert with the first pick.


----------



## Avalanche

I dont think its worth moving down and missing Mayo to lose a bad contract personally


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> I dont think its worth moving down and missing Mayo to lose a bad contract personally


OK, this is going to sound weird coming from me, but if we move down and get Lopez or Hibbert out of it, neither do I. Jaric is a bad contract, but a legitimate rotation player as long as he has a defined role. Buckner is less a legitimate rotation player, but he's a good attitude and not THAT expensive. Walker is a bad contract, but he's expiring. I guess the other player(s) we get back in any such trade-down deal matter, too, but I'm not at all excited about Lopez or Hibbert as a Wolf, and especially not if we're spending a lottery pick on either. I'd rather just get Mayo at 3 and take our chances on #31 and #34 (which could be very legitimate players this year).


----------



## Mateo

We can't trade down. This team needs a star desperately.


----------



## Avalanche

I think we should either keep all the picks and simply draft Mayo then BPA at31 and 34.. or trade those second rounders to move up a bit, picking R.Lopez/Hibbert/Jordan whoever falls


----------



## luther

Mateo said:


> We can't trade down. This team needs a star desperately.


I'm not sure--at least, depending on how you mean. I think Jefferson can be an NBA go-to player. But it does need a marketable player, and it lacks that. More than a single star (on the talent, not marketing) front, I think it just needs more talent overall. Frankly, the level is pretty mediocre-to-awful, depending on who we keep. If trading down nets us a proven starter and another lottery pick, it might be worth it in my opinion (depending on who that player is and who that pick is).


----------



## Mateo

We need a star athletic swingman. That's something we haven't had since... well, never. I love Jefferson and I think Mayo could be the Ginobili to his Duncan (yeah, i know it's a stretch, so what).


----------



## luther

Funny. Thinking back, the closest things we've had to star athletic swingmen were probably Ricky Davis, JR Rider, Doug West and Ty Corbin. I have a horrible headache and now need a shower.


----------



## Avalanche

lol damn thats an ugly list


----------



## scapegoat

i was under the impression that each of those three players has three years left. why are they listed as such on realgm's trade checker?


----------



## Blue

luther said:


> Funny. Thinking back, the closest things we've had to star athletic swingmen were probably Ricky Davis, JR Rider, Doug West and Ty Corbin. I have a horrible headache and now need a shower.


lol, i think Spreewell diserves a spot on that already weak list.


----------



## Avalanche

i think he was left off cause of the athletic part, where as he definately wasnt an athletic player when he was here.

He's probably top of the list


----------



## luther

Blue Magic said:


> lol, i think Spreewell diserves a spot on that already weak list.


I forgot his dumb ***. I wish you hadn't brought him up at all, in fact. He and Cassell, damn, their time here--despite the great contribution in the W.C. Finals season. Their stupid-*** comments, whining and such made me permanently hate both.


----------



## Avalanche

i loved that team


----------



## luther

So did I, during the season.


----------



## Avalanche

yeah pretty much


----------



## Blue

luther said:


> I forgot his dumb ***. I wish you hadn't brought him up at all, in fact. He and Cassell, damn, their time here--despite the great contribution in the W.C. Finals season. Their stupid-*** comments, whining and such made me permanently hate both.


----------



## luther

Yeah, he was great there, too ... for a season, until he decided it was time to whine about his extension demands not being met to his liking. Then he quit on them, too. Familiar pattern for Cassell.


----------



## JuX

luther said:


> So did I, during the season.


I thirded that.

**** them for all that matters.


----------



## Avalanche

well I have heard Beasley doesnt want to play in Minny... in an interview saying 'thank god' he didnt have to go there (assuming he was number 1/2) cause of the cold etc.

but take that for what its worth


----------



## Mateo

Well, after today's news that Miami hates Beasley, there's a very strong chance he'll be playing for us.


----------



## Avalanche

Almost certain we are taking Mayo after hearing some inside info...

not long til we find out


----------



## Ruff Draft

Just please draft Mayo so I can stop worrying and watch the rest of the draft.


----------



## Avalanche

expect miami to draft beasley and trade him with blount to seattle, ideally they want mayo/wilcox but will settle for wilcox/bayless.

im almost sure we take OJ, ... and i reeeaally hope we do


----------



## JuX

Amid the latest news with Miami, I still hope we don't get stuck in a rut and drafting Beasley. I honestly don't see him a better fit with the team like Mayo.

Partly because Shawn Marion plan not to opt out of his contract, and the plan changed everything from that point.

Should be a very interesting night, which we haven't seen for our team in a long time.


----------



## The Solution

Beasley better be in the draft pool when its our turn. We must have HIM


----------



## Avalanche

not likely.. but mchale better just take whichever of beasley/mayo is left on the board


----------



## sheefo13

If wolves don't move both 2nd rounders, look for Serge Ibaka to get picked with one of the picks. He is a great talent but is going to get picked in the 2nd round since he asked of that of teams, since he plans to play in Spain until 2010 to 2011...

Luther, Smith should be resigned because he can one, can score better than Lopez or Love, but also if he comes off the bench we will not have that scoring void that we always have. Also I think Jaric over McCants has got to be the worst things I've heard... Yeah McCants may not be very effective when he doesn't get minutes, thats exactly why you give him Jaric's minutes. Jaric can't put the ball in the hoop, no longer can play defense, and can't really shoot anymore. They are both blackholes on offense, but I like my chances more with McCants. He should be upset for the sole reason that he knows he is our best scorer on the team.

As for Hibbert, at 7'2', he will alter shots regardless if he is a good defender or not. He can block shots though. Jordan is obviously the better option, I just don't see him dropping to us at all. Right now, I think I would draft Serge Ibaka though if I had to choose between Hibbert and Ibaka... And Jordan over the three.


----------



## Avalanche

Ibaka would be ideal for the wolves, hes a serious lottery level talent but he wont come over for a few years


----------



## luther

I'm fine with Jordan or Ibaka (or both) with our second-rounders. I still disagree with everything that guy up there said. sheef or whatever.


----------



## luther

Oh, and I didn't say Jaric is better than McCants; I was comparing their energy levels and contributions when their shots aren't falling.


----------



## Avalanche

Jordan wont make the second round, but if he does hes a no-brainer, Ibaka looks likely to drop though and would be a great pospect to stash away for a couple of years


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> Jordan wont make the second round, but if he does hes a no-brainer, Ibaka looks likely to drop though and would be a great pospect to stash away for a couple of years


In Chad Ford' podcast today, both he and scout David Thorpe talked about it being a very real possibility that Jordan does fall into the second. If he does, that's quite a talent for that position. Ibaka, I feel the same--except I'd try to bring him over and get him into the D-League. It's just as important for him to learn about America as it is for him to keep working on his game, and while he's doing the latter, it may as well be under the supervision (or semi-supervision) of our staff. As long as we remember that he's not ready, and almost certainly won't be ready for two years or so, it's cool.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Hey guys, best of luck to you for the upcoming draft. :cheers:


----------



## JuX

Well, here is the Miami pick...


----------



## JuX

Beasley to Miami!


----------



## JuX

OJ Mayo is the pick. Don't blow the pick, McHale!


----------



## Dean the Master

OJ Mayo for the wolves.


----------



## Blue

Yessir!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Good work guys, and good luck to a new season! :cheers:


----------



## Avalanche

Hell yeah OJ OJ OJ!


----------



## Mateo

I'm relieved, I was worried throughout the draft that we might trade down. I would have taken Mayo with the 1st pick. Really excited right now. I think we've got our 2 star combo now with Jefferson/Mayo. Now we need to upgrade at center, small forward and probably point guard (wait and see on that).


----------



## Mateo

But I think what is most important is that we don't draft "potential" guys from here on out. We need solid roleplayers to fill around our 2 main guys.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Chalmers is a great defensive guard for the T wolves. 

With Mayo, Chalmers, Brewer, Jefferson this is looking like a pretty young and tough defensive team.


----------



## JuX

The Chalmers pick is good but how are we able to fit all the guards in the rotation? Means one of them must be expendable or something.


----------



## Mateo

JuX said:


> The Chalmers pick is good but how are we able to fit all the guards in the rotation? Means one of them must be expendable or something.


Marko can play the 3. And McCants is definitely expendable.


----------



## Mateo

GregOden said:


> Chalmers is a great defensive guard for the T wolves.
> 
> With Mayo, Chalmers, Brewer, Jefferson this is looking like a pretty young and tough defensive team.


It's just too bad Brewer is so bad on offense. I don't want another Hassell.

Brewer's on notice this year. We're starting to flush out our team and if he doesn't take a dramatic step forward the SF might be what we fill next year.


----------



## Mateo

NO!!! Seems we sold Chalmers to the Heat for some future 2nds. Why do we always waste our 2nd round picks? Only Smith has worked out.


----------



## JuX

Sighs... That was short lived.

I ****in' knew it would happen, don't know when, but it will and it had. We're officially stuck with Rashad "I can't" McCants a little longer.


----------



## Mateo

Well, I was worried about us trading Mayo and at least that hasn't happened.


----------



## The Solution

I really wish we would of picked Deandre Jordan up, that was the only thing I didn't like about this draft. I can't wait for this season to start!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Thankyou for Chalmers!! :biggrin:

Seriously, we need him more than you do..


----------



## Avalanche

really should have taken a flyer on jordan or jawai in the second round we need centres

oh well, glad mayo is a wolf.. still


----------



## Blue

no jordan, no mayo.......wow mcFAIL, what a disgrace u are :no:. I have lost most if not all hope for this team with him calling shots.....what.an.idiot.! :mad2:


----------



## Avalanche

im done.. i cant stand this idiot anymore


----------



## Wade County

Thats gotta break you man...i really feel sorry for you guys. You deserve better than that.

Love's not a bad player, but you need star power. OJ had that.


----------



## Blue

Avalanche said:


> im done.. i cant stand this idiot anymore


It seems like every T-wolves fan here has another team on the side now, lol. I feel the pain tho.... This organization is just too depressing for me to be a full time fan anymore either. I'm on the brink of just dropping my fanhood all-together becuz McFail STILL has no idea what he is doing and I just cant take it anymore. I was looking forward to Foye and Mayo together, but this organization is just getting rediculous with thier ****-ups. I wish them nothing but the best, but until they get their act together im just gonna have to take a haitus. Avalanche, your welcome to support Magic if you like :smilewink:.....we need more fans over there anyways lol...eace:


----------



## Avalanche

Im going back to being a box score checking interest in this team... im a celtics fan, i cant stand watching this team year after year make moves that contradict everything they should actually be doing, they make disgraceful moves and in no way ever look like they want to win.

**** mchale..... honestly im done, enjoy the season guys, i will... elsewhere


----------



## moss_is_1

Its too bad that Mchale has to **** up all the time....We're losing fans when we already have a weak fanbase. I hope love just blows up and makes us forget we traded mayo for him..


----------



## The Solution

Mcfail is really testing me, I hate this ****er with a passion of 1,000 suns.


----------



## Avalanche

I dont know how Mchale still has a job... i have honestly never seen anyone do a worse job.. not even isiah, its a disgrace


----------



## NewAgeBaller

The Solution said:


> I hate this ****er with a passion of 1,000 suns.


:rofl:

I think Minnesota and Indiana fans are in the same boat right now (except Minnesota's worse off). They've also been complaining to fire Bird, how he's making the franchise a joke. They also say they felt great about the draft (after they stole Bayless) until Bird screwed everything up (by trading him away for inferior talent), much like the Mayo situation.

Anyway, I hope Love does well here cause the Twolves have had enough pain, but at the same time I love Mayo and want to see him become a star. Maybe it'll get McFail fired (probably not)..


----------



## Mateo

Avalanche said:


> Im going back to being a box score checking interest in this team... im a celtics fan, i cant stand watching this team year after year make moves that contradict everything they should actually be doing, they make disgraceful moves and in no way ever look like they want to win.
> 
> **** mchale..... honestly im done, enjoy the season guys, i will... elsewhere


What makes me mad is there is no consequences for failure. They make the wrong moves and don't have to pay for it.


----------



## thaKEAF

Thank you McHale. Just when I thought you had smartened up you proved me wrong.


----------



## Avalanche

the worst part was after the pick hoiberg came out saying how mayo was a long term part of the puzzle, that the wolves planned on keeping him.. blah blah blah...

you would think the front office would at least know what each other was doing


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> the worst part was after the pick hoiberg came out saying how mayo was a long term part of the puzzle, that the wolves planned on keeping him.. blah blah blah...
> 
> you would think the front office would at least know what each other was doing


According to the Strib, it wasn't until 90 minutes after the pick was made that Memphis called and asked to rekindle already dead trade talks. I know everyone likes to pretend to be smarter than the guys who actually have these jobs (everybody knows more than his boss at every job, right?), but quit kidding yourselves. It's not that Hoiberg and McHale didn't know what each other were doing, but that it wasn't going on at that time. And honestly, even if it were, why the **** should they say anything? Until the deal is done, what are they going to say? "Hey guys, don't get too attached, we're trying as hard as we can to move this guy!" Then if it falls through, you've alienated your first rounder. The pessimism and drama surrounding this trade are just ridiculous. In three years, when Mayo is a good player but not a superstar, I wonder what everyone will say. Or even if he did well and pulled a Marbury?


----------



## luther

Oh, and it's funny that someone was comparing the job the Wolves did to the Pacers, but in a bad way. Because I'd compare them, too ... in terms of teams that have had horrible moves in recent years but did good work last night and yesterday, more or less.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

luther said:


> Oh, and it's funny that someone was comparing the job the Wolves did to the Pacers, but in a bad way. Because I'd compare them, too ... in terms of teams that have had horrible moves in recent years but did good work last night and yesterday, more or less.


Actually I compared how the Minnesota and Pacer fans felt - ie. "Yes we drafted Mayo/Bayless, good work management.. [shortly after] WTF McHale/Bird you idiot.. This franchise is pathetic.."

But I do think both teams made the wrong move. Indiana basically traded Bayless for Rush (Jack, McRoberts and Diogu are decent bench players at best) who'll likely have trouble finding minutes at the 2/3 for the Pacers. Bayless had much more potential and could have contributed more immediately to their team at the guard spots.

And I know you don't like Mayo but theres a reason just about every Minnesota fan here couldn't wait to see him play for the team and scouts are saying he's extremely mature with star potential (whereas Love just has potential to be a good player). Lets say Cardinal/Collins/Jaric/Bucker all cancel out (useless players who don't deserve their contracts), the deal was basically Miller for Walker - that pickup doesn't make up for the drop in talent from Mayo to Love, and Walker's a big expiring whether you choose to trade him or let him expire.
Personally, I'd think this franchise could use a guard with star potential and a big expiring more than a power forward with decent-good potential (and at the same position as Jefferson..) and a sixth man. Not to mention Love and Jefferson is gona make for a horrible defensive frontcourt if you choose to play them together.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I'm not really looking to argue with you either, cause its your point of view (for example I probably think more highly of Mayo than you do).

But more than the trade being bad now that I think of it, its the fact that Miller and Love DON'T FIT the team.. Millers a sixth man (who isn't young either) who'll likely leave this team when his contracts up in a couple years (he's not expiring right?), and I don't know what McHale expects to do with Love playing the same position as Jefferson.. They'll have to play Love at the #4 and move Jefferson to the #5 again which he doesn't want to do, and that (along with possibly Miller at the 3) is potentially the worst defensive front court in the league.


----------



## luther

You say same position, but that implies they can't play together (Love and Jefferson, I mean). There is no set-in-stone rule that you need a stereotypical PF and a stereotypical C. Tim Duncan was a center, and so was David Robinson. They played together, and gradually we began calling Tim Duncan a PF. Is he? No, not really. He's still the same center he always was. But the team learned to play with dual posts, not a PF and a C. That's what Minnesota _could_ do. Defensively, there are problems. I've never denied it and I don't now. As for my feelings about Mayo, yes, I have always been leery. But I also went on record a week or two ago saying I was resigned to it, and ready to go that way. So believe me, it's not an anti-Mayo rant on my part. I do not question his physical abilities one bit. I think you're wrong to say that the trade comes down to Walker for Miller, by the way. Walker won't do **** on a bad team, and for evidence, look to last season with MN. Walker will whine until he's bought out or traded. Miller will be a 16 ppg, 4 rpg, 4 apg (or better in any category) player who gives legit 3-point shooting. I look at this trade as Mayo for Miller and Love. And yes, in that regard, I am willing to gamble that Mayo isn't a star. He might be. Then I'm wrong. But the chances in my mind are better that Mayo is just a good player, in which case we win that trade.


----------



## luther

Here is the post-draft press conference audio (mp3). http://www.nba.com/media/timberwolves/20080626_draft_pressconf.mp3


----------



## Mateo

thanks luther.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Kevin Love won't be that bad at defense. This talk will quickly silence when the season begins. The guy measured out at everything almost exactly as Al Horford, and he has no problem playing ball.


----------



## jokeaward

Kevin Love is a stud. He was the top rated player in his freshmen class for a reason. That was from high school, when stud athletes and dunkers get more hype.

If he has so many flaws, and still had 17-11 with lots of blocks at 19, imagine if he gets better like KG, Duncan, and others. 

It's like taking Adrian Peterson, who was the top high school prospect and delivered, though he had some injuries and we had Chester Taylor.


----------

